#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  14 апреля - Новый год в Шри-Ланке

## Ануруддха

14 апреля в Шри-Ланке празднуется Новый год.

_В середине апреля (13–14 числа), когда солнце перемещается из Дома Рыбы в Дом Овна, ланкийцы празднуют Национальный Новый Год – Алут Авуруду. Новый Год знаменует сбор урожая риса и символизирует окончание одного солнечного цикла и начало нового.

Согласно легенде Принц Мира по имени Интраведа пришел на землю в этот день, чтобы даровать всем людям мир и счастье. Он появился из молочного моря (кири), нарушая все законы гравитации, на белом экипаже с венком из белых цветов на голове. В это время вы можете услышать птицу Коха, которая поет только один раз в году именно в период Нового Года.  http://lanka.ru/sri-lanka/holiday/na...nyj-novyj-god/_

----------

Ittosai (14.04.2013), Ашвария (14.04.2013), Богдан Б (15.04.2013), Ритл (14.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

А в Таиланде Сонгкран :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (15.04.2013), Ануруддха (14.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

А в Индуизме четвёртый день празднуется Новый 2070 год (НавРатри, ночь новогодия - 11.04.2013)  :Smilie: 
Всему празднованию будет целая неделя.
И поскольку объявлено имя этого года, которое переводится примерно как Год Победы, - всем и каждому в этом году - Побед, к которым Вы стремитесь!

----------

Ануруддха (15.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------

